

Windows 10 Shares Your Wi-Fi with Contacts - jgillich
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/windows-10-shares-your-wi-fi-with-contacts/

======
nanis
The crucial question is "does Windows 10 automatically the passphrase for
every WiFi network with __Microsoft __any time someone with a Windows 10
connects to it? "

This may be happening, regardless of users' sharing settings, and regardless
of whether the WiFi network has `optout` in its name.

I haven't seen this possibility discussed anywhere, and it would be a good
idea to try to figure out exactly what happens when a Windows 10 computer
encounters a WiFi network.

------
vezycash
Windows 10 doesn't automatically share your wifi password with others. You
have to intentionally choose the specific network and click the "share"
button.

